# How much are you?



## Satcomer (Dec 23, 2007)

Well there is a website that has some interesting questions called JustSayHi. 

I really like their "How Addicted to Apple Are You?".

I made it to 80%.


----------



## bbloke (Dec 23, 2007)

Randomly browsing online dating sites, Satcomer?   

I tried the quiz and felt some of my answers could go either way, depending on how you see things.  I came out at 58% the first time, and when I retried it, answering the borderline questions "positively," I got 70%.  Call it about 65%, then...


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 23, 2007)

I just ran across that site myself a few days ago. I'm 47% likely to survive a zombie apocalypse, I could take on 25 5-year-olds in a fight, and I am 64% addicted to Apple.


----------



## pds (Dec 23, 2007)

81 - but I counted my children's iPods. Santa Claus actually brought them.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 23, 2007)

pds said:


> 81 - but I counted my children's iPods. Santa Claus actually brought them.



MOM!!! Dad is using my iPod!!!!!


----------



## chevy (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll take 26 kids, 80% geek and my body is worth $4525.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 23, 2007)

88% here - I think I need help!
Anyone know how to contact Macs Anonymous ... ?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 23, 2007)

I made it 79% Geek!  I wonder if nixgeek can top that!


----------



## bbloke (Dec 23, 2007)

Some more:


68% Geek  (Hmm, is that good or bad?)
1,842,540 germs on my keyboard
100%/A+ for the 8th Grade Science test


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 24, 2007)

I got 82% Apple addicted, and my body is worth $4900.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 24, 2007)

81% - I haven't upgraded my main private Mac to 10.5 and will do it later (after 10.5.2), and I don't plan on getting an iPhone..


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 26, 2007)

69% (read into that what you may, but that was my score).


----------



## andychrist (Dec 26, 2007)

Only 38% AA, but 95% a drunkard.

Funny, as I haven't touched alcohol since the invention of the funnel...


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 26, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> I made it 79% Geek!  I wonder if nixgeek can top that!



I tied your geek score.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 21, 2008)

Some more quizes have been created.  


Chances I'd eat my friends if trapped and starving: 26%
Number of countries I could name in five minutes: 82
The Moon Survival Challenge: 48%


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 29, 2008)

66 %, whatever that means; not interested in an iPhone.


----------



## Qion (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm honestly 96% addicted to Apple. I owned an original iMac (AND one of the weird all-in-ones before the iMac, funnily enough), etc...


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 29, 2008)

I had an iMac DV, not the original, but still egg-shaped.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 29, 2008)

I was 85% addicted since I wasn't around for the original mac and I don't have an iPhone.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 12, 2008)

Obviously not as hooked as I thought I was - only 77%


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 12, 2008)

CaptainQuark said:


> Obviously not as hooked as I thought I was - only 77%



Your young so you have an excuse.


----------



## Hughvane (Apr 19, 2008)

42% And I thought I was dedicated!


----------

